# Octaves, Zouks, Citterns, Tenors and Electrics > CBOM >  APC/Carvahlo or Trinity College Octave?

## Rdeane

I'm researching octave mandolins in the budget range.  I have read good things about both instrument lines.  I can get an APC for less than Trinity College, even with international shipping and fees.  

The APC is solid cedar top and laminated mahogany or ovangkol.  The Trinity College would have a solid spruce top and solid maple back and sides. 

The price difference is about $300 total.  I just want something to play at home, it doesn't have to perform on stage or cut through a jam.  Hopefully, someone has played both and can give some perspective or has some useful advice. Thanks.

----------


## Sittius

I looked at Trinity College for an octave mandolin back in the early 2000’s, but ended up going with the Johnson MA 515 which ended up being more like a good looking block of wood with strings. So, when I started looking at bouzouki’s Citterns,and Octave mandolins This time around, I was inclined to go with the Trinity College offerings, but then I saw the APC offerings and I was impressed with what I saw. I suspect they’re a little bit more hand-made than the Trinity College. If you want to get an idea of the sound quality check out the Portuguese bouzouki, The 308 model and watch the video of Rafael Silva Play like a very hypnotic sequence. The quality looks good I have seen some negative reports on tops collapsing, etc. but no worse than I’ve seen for other instruments. I actually almost ordered one, an OM , But since I was really after a cittern And found that hobgoblin offered the Ashbury Rathlin and it was in my price range ,that’s what I went with . Bottom line for me is: if I was going to order an octave mandolin, I would go with the APC. And I’m not slighting Trinity college. I hope this helps. Please forgive any typos or weirdness in this message: I’m using voice dictation on iPad and it seems to have a mind of its own

Best of luck,
Garry

----------

MrMoe, 

Rdeane

----------


## finian

I have an APC octave with the cedar top and really enjoy it. Unfortunately I have nothing to compare it to. I have played it at church and it worked out well. It seems to be well built. Stays in tune. Intonation was fine. Great sustain and has some volume.

----------


## Rdeane

Thanks.  I am going slow on this, but I'm getting good vibes about APC.

----------


## Mandochemist

I bought a TC OM about a month ago and have been enjoying it immensely. From the recommendations in past threads I put the D'Addario mandola strings on and it sounds great. It improved the intonation a lot too. I did notice while browsing the other day that the TC prices shot up by ten percent or so.

----------

Gypsy

----------


## Rdeane

I did more research and ended up purchasing a model 308 cedar topped, ovangkol back and sides (laminated) Carvalho  octave mandolin/mandola from Moloney Musical Instruments in Galway, Ireland.  I ended up having several conversations on the phone, along with multiple emails. All my questions were answered and my octave mandolin is now on its way, with delivery expected Wednesday.  The store put new strings on it and included an extra set.  They are custom strings for the store, so I'll have to look at what I can get after the extra set needs replacing.  I got an extra 50 euros off since the top has a ding on it that shows unfinished wood.  I should be able to dye or finish the raw wood to make it less noticeable. I'll post an evaluation of the instrument once I receive it and have a chance to play it a little. Thanks for everyone's input.

----------


## Sittius

I hate you already :Laughing:  im sure it will be a blast ! Cant wait to see your evaluation when youve had a chance to stop playing it long enough to write one.

Garry

----------

Rdeane

----------


## Rdeane

Update:
I received the Carvalho 308 with solid cedar top and laminated ovangkol back and sides.  Perfect packing. No damage whatsoever from Galway, Ireland to the mountains of North Carolina.  It sounds great but will require a lot of getting used to it. Luckily I play guitar, so the stretches aren't as bad as if I were just a mandolin player.

The fit and finish is really good. I can't quite figure out what the base wood is for the laminated ovangkol. The ovangkol is gorgeous and the cedar top is tight grained and consistent.  The neck isn't very chunky at all but certainly not skinny or v-shaped.  The rosette is pretty and the body and neck are fully bound (I assume a plastic but can't be positive).

My purchasing experience with Maloney Musical Instruments in Galway, Ireland was excellent (.https://www.moloneymusic.com/)  Great customer service. The packaging was superb, and I paid no import duties.  I got an extra set of strings at no charge.  The store doesn't charge full price if shipping out of the EU (no Value Added Tax) which cuts the price by about 20%.   There will be more stock available at the end of the month.  

My skill on this octave mandolin now is dismal. I think I'll get to an acceptable level eventually but like all new things, there is a learning curve that will frustrate me. Overall, I'm pleased with the fit and finish as well as the tone.  Right now it's hard to completely evaluate tone because my skill is low; but it does sound very good even at this stage of my development.

----------

MrMoe, 

RFluke, 

Sittius

----------


## Rdeane

Wanted to post a photo but couldn't get it to load

----------


## MrMoe

> Wanted to post a photo but couldn't get it to load


I found this helpful regarding pictures. It is a cut and paste from the "Crittern Adventures" thread. Congratulations on your new Octave.

"For pictures, you have to go to "Go Advanced" (next to "Post Quick Reply" below); and when you get there, you should see "Manage Attachments", which is where you then upload your photos."

----------


## Rdeane

Another try

[ATTACH=CONFIG]

----------

MrMoe, 

RFluke

----------


## theoldgaffer

Good looking OM!

----------

